# apple cider vinegar



## kosala fernando (Dec 13, 2015)

Hello friends,i can't find apple cider vinegar in Sri Lanka.Can i use coconut vinegar for my pigeons?


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

WOW, now thats a really good question. Get on the internet and compare the two, If they seem to have the same results - I would give it a try. Its like I feed lettuce to my birds but maybe in your country lettuce may not be grown. You would use something else for a green meal, so you would try it and see how the birds do on it. Same with the vinegar, if they compare then I would try it. You could try on a pair of pumpers first ?? Let us know how it works out.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

If I am not mistaken the vinegar is used to change the PH in your birds and their droppings to make it harder for some bad bugs to live. If coconut vinegar is edible it would probably do the same thing. Plus the coconut should be good for the birds. I use apple cider vinegar to dissolve kidney stones. It is acidic and will react with any base such as calcium in the stones. Some guys swear by it in your birds. I have used it a few times with my birds. As long as you dilute it as directed it should be fine.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I put 6 to 8 drops in my YB`s water(gallon) every day starting on the 1st day of weaning...They get used to the taste real fast....They don`t know what water tastes like, until a month or so before the 1st race...That`s when I start to give a pre racing med program,to make sure all is well.....I have found out they accept the medicine bad taste allot better also,since drinking the ACV in the water for months....Alamo


----------



## pigeon george (Aug 7, 2003)

6-8 drops per gallon?? I believe to get the ph were looking for it's to be a little over a teaspoon per gallon. I just put one teaspoon and not quite fill all the way, but not sure where 6-8 drops falls on filling a teaspoon. And make sure you use braggs brand or similar that is not pasteurized


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Pigeon George....When you use ACV(Braggs) in the water every day,8 drops is plenty...If you give once or twice per week,then a teaspoon is probably better....I use Braggs,always have for many years...Use other natural stuff also....Garlic....Lemon.....Onion etc..Alamo

PS:I don`t medicate my old birds at all..Even the stock birds get no meds....I let the natural stuff I use take care of health...Will only use meds on old birds if there is a problem....YB`s get meds starting 1 month before the 1st race....Respirtory 1 week,canker 1 week,cocci 1 week,worms one day....that`s it...


----------



## pigeon george (Aug 7, 2003)

My bad didn't notice the every day event, guess lower amounts woukd work lol
There isn't a one time cure all we all know that. I do not race my birds which makes it a bit easier for me, and meds are a last resort, I just had one of my white homers looking a bit sick with ruffled feathers and very watery droppings. I know since her mate flew the coop another sire has been hard courting her and suspected she was stressed so three days in isolation box with 70* temps and of course acv she perked right up but took me three days to drop the temp to the outside air of 25 to 30 where she took her old perch.
They do have a good immune system of there own and just a little rest and warmth can help them beat many things. I do acv Sunday's and wednesday probiotics every other Friday and plain water other days. Really sick get divet, tetracycline, as symptoms dictate
And have wormed once this year do to acquiring new birds. Not sure I plan on worming again since there not raced haven't made a firm decision on that yet.


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

15 ml per 1 gallon of water is ideal dosage..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's what most do, 1 Tablespoon to a gallon couple of times a week.


----------



## pigeon george (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks pollo and jay yes I re read my post and should have said one tablespoon NOT teaspoon, I know some claim they use two tablespoons to a gallon but using one per gallon I see a slight drop in water consumption compared to the day before with clear water


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

kosala fernando said:


> Hello friends,i can't find apple cider vinegar in Sri Lanka.Can i use coconut vinegar for my pigeons?


It sounds like there could be benefits, I would use it if I lived where you do.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

kosala fernando said:


> Hello friends,i can't find apple cider vinegar in Sri Lanka.Can i use coconut vinegar for my pigeons?


Check the ingredients to see if you can find something comparable: https://thrivemarket.com/root-catal...+cider +vinegar&utm_content=Bragg Apple Cider


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They do use it for their pigeons in the Phillipines.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...OwELfIBLHtaFasUuw&sig2=B5wnASDxHfnP93wOJrKIoA


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Forgot to tell an important part of my daily loft work....In as much as I clean/scrape 2 to 4 times per day,and vacuum once or twice a day,all during breeding/racing season...That`s why I only give 6 to 8 drops of Braggs ACV.....I also do not let my YB`s feet touch the ground in any way shape or form.....That just about eliminates the worm problem....My Yb`s are either IN the loft,or IN the air....No free loft,never !!Also makes better trappers out of them...If you lesson the ways they can get sick,you have a better chance that they will not get sick....Drugs will get a pigeon well..But good maintenance will keep them healthy,and you will save $$ on meds....Keep 2 different kinds of canker, cocci,respiratory,and worm meds in your fridge just in case...Rotate them as you use them....The meds will last longer in the fridge,well beyond expiration date...Alamo


----------



## rogerven (Aug 22, 2015)

http://www.wellandgood.com/good-foo...-coconut-vinegar-the-new-apple-cider-vinegar/


----------



## Joog (Jan 21, 2016)

coconut vinegar I do not know for sure, i do no that lemon juice also works. Same dosage as apple vinegar..


https://www.drogist.nl/bioidea-citr...016438001375&gclid=CLyhvpf-9soCFYU_GwodanMG1A


----------



## kosala fernando (Dec 13, 2015)

*Apple cider vinegar*

Dear friends,thank you very much every one for your valuable ideas.I read valuable article about vinegar.I hope your advice in future too.Thank you-kosala fernando


----------



## kosala fernando (Dec 13, 2015)

*apple cider white vinegar*

Dear friends,i find HEINZ apple cider white vinegar at one supermarket.I think this is purified vinegar.In sri lanka mostly available coconut toddy vinegar..is it suitable for my birds?please advice me.thank you-kosala fernando


----------



## 95SPORTSTER (Jun 30, 2011)

Any vinegar that is unpasteurized and fit for human consumption should be fine.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

There is no Heinz apple cider white vinegar. Their white vinegar is made from corn, not apples. The apple cider vinegar isn't white. It is the apple cider vinegar that you want to use.
Better yet if you can get an organic apple cider vinegar, Like Bragg's for instance.


----------

